# Fishing With The Poodles



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Jester's mom and I went to a State Park nearby with the poodles for a little fishing. We let them play first; and play they did. We couldn't keep up with them! Then we tied everyone up to rest while we had a little fun too. We did well with Dianne getting seven brookies (trout) and me getting five. We had a great night!!!

Get the stick. Get the stick









Taffy scoping things out









Taffy just noticed everyone left without her....LOL









A new friend..








_
_
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
__Reflections









Sun setting on the pond









Going out in the canoe









Taffy watching the others play










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Look what I found! It's mine. It's a trout someone left behind and she ate the whole thing!!









Resting in the trees









I'm sorry mom. I'll stay right here. I promise









Billy in profile










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne fishing









Water color sky...trees and sky reflected in the pond water. Flipped it over so that it looks like a water color









My best friend - Billy & Taffy









Is something going on over there?








_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_End of evening - our catch









So Taffy discovered she loves her fish fresh after finding the one someone left behind. Every time I catch a fish, I let her have the head and innards. 

She is so excited by this new discovery that after Dianne releases a smaller one she didn't want to keep, Taffy jumps in the water after it and actually catches it and tries to bring it ashore. It got away but if she had been a little older she would have caught her own meal. 

After a feeding her from a few fish, I'm thinking this might be a problem later on. Dianne is threatening me thinking she will throw up in the car on the way home. Maybe I should leave well enough alone and save the rest for later in the week.

Well, providence rains down upon me and she is fine on her way home. YEAH!! Well....the next morning she is doing her usual crying to get out of her crate so I go down to let the dogs out. I open the door to the room and.....yes....I know that odor immediately! You FOOL!! She has diarrhea....oh my gosh. Whatever was I thinking! LOL 

I clean her crate, she is fine and after all she got her fatty omegas which is good for her. Let's just say that Taffy will be getting very tiny portions of fresh fish from now on only once a week. _
_







_


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

lovely pictures!! I love the one on the three carrying the stick and the one of Billy and Taffy!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful photos.
It looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Great shots! Looks like you all had a great time!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

awww..was all this after you got her all beautified???? I love you pics, I showed them to my husband, the scenery I have to agree with him is aw inspiring! I love places like that, to bad we don't find them here....Maybe someday we will find a place like that to go. The dogs look like they had a blast!


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the "watercolor painting" and of course the poodle pictures. I don't think I'll ever get tired of looking at poodle pictures. Billy looks like he enjoys having Taffy to cuddle with.


----------



## littlemj (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, beautiful! Were these photos taken in Vermont?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

littlemj said:


> Wow, beautiful! Were these photos taken in Vermont?


_There were taken at the State Park off of Rt. 9 between Wilmington and Bennington. I have been driving past it for years, always wanted to go in there, but never seem to get to it. My husband took our grandson the week before a did well with fishing so I told jester's mom about it and we tried it. We were really happy we did!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> awww..was all this after you got her all beautified???? I love you pics, I showed them to my husband, the scenery I have to agree with him is aw inspiring! I love places like that, to bad we don't find them here....Maybe someday we will find a place like that to go. The dogs look like they had a blast!


_:rofl: YES!! You are the only one that put that together! We went out right after Taffy was all done with her beauty appointment. So, even though we love our poodles pretty, we also love to let them be dogs! LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

HappyPoodle said:


> Love the "watercolor painting" and of course the poodle pictures. I don't think I'll ever get tired of looking at poodle pictures. Billy looks like he enjoys having Taffy to cuddle with.


_I was soooo funny. I'm letting jester's mom post the pics with her dogs in it so I don't have the one up here where she tried to sleep on Billy's sister, Grace, first. That was hysterical and definitely did not go over well with Grace. I had to bring her over to Billy so she could sleep with the right dog. They are adorable together. Taffy usually sleeps right on top of Billy like they do in a puppy pile. Billy is a real good sport about it._


----------



## littlemj (Apr 21, 2009)

My husband is always looking online at property in Vermont. It seems so beautiful. We live in Southern California, in the Los Angeles area. It's not as pretty here, but we do have better weather. My husband is always looking at beautiful homes and farms there. We have two children, and I just don't know how they would adjust to moving somewhere far from a large city.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... Yep, Grace & Jester got a bath and grooming the night before and were SO clean and fluffed, Taffy got her bath and grooming that morning. We were supposed to take our mom out of the nursing home for her "day out" with us but Deb had to get some photo stuff done that had to be delivered that day and it took longer than we thought and it was too late to go down and take her out when all was done... SOOO, we decided to have fun with the dogs and go fishing besides. We laughed at ourselves as we watched our freshly cleaned dogs get wet and dirty, but we so much love watching them have fun that it did not matter. 

I will post my pics today in another post.  Sure was A great 3 hours for all of us.... refreshing, exercise and serene.. well, serene after the dogs were tied up and we were standing in the water fishing...lol.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

littlemj said:


> My husband is always looking online at property in Vermont. It seems so beautiful. We live in Southern California, in the Los Angeles area. It's not as pretty here, but we do have better weather. My husband is always looking at beautiful homes and farms there. We have two children, and I just don't know how they would adjust to moving somewhere far from a large city.


_
That is a tough one. I moved from North Adams, MA, a small city, to Readsboro, population 800, with two children. It was hard for them at first but everyone adjusted and all was well.

You have to love the four seasons because we get them all. You have to learn how to drive in the snow. We have to relearn during the first couple of snow storms every year. 

If you live rural like us, you need to have a freezer and keep it filled. Have candles and/or oil lamps; you're going to need them. I happen to enjoy power outages. It's like camping, cooking on the wood stove and quietly having conversation or reading by the oil lamps. Wood stoves also provide heat if it is cold and heats your water for cleaning up and doing dishes. 

The closest town is 25 minutes from us. But that is why we love it. You are living free, quiet, and happy in the countryside but we can get to a town for shopping, doctors, etc. between 25 to 40 minutes depending on which one you choose. For us, it's part of our big outing once a week.

There are certainly trade-offs but I wouldn't trade my life style for any other!_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _
> That is a tough one. I moved from North Adams, MA, a small city, to Readsboro, population 800, with two children. It was hard for them at first but everyone adjusted and all was well.
> 
> You have to love the four seasons because we get them all. You have to learn how to drive in the snow. We have to relearn during the first couple of snow storms every year.
> ...


Population 800 sounds heavenly!!!! Where do I sign up!!!! The country side is stunning and I love the pics!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, how funny about Taffy trying to catch her own fish! What fun!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> LoL, how funny about Taffy trying to catch her own fish! What fun!


_
Ahhhhhh! You just had to be there. Wouldn't you know that neither of us would have a camera in our hands when it happened. LOL She was so excited about the possibility of getting more fish every time we caught one that she sat on the shore and stared until she saw one coming in. Then we had to be very careful that she didn't get herself in trouble with the line and hook. She would run right over to the picnic table, sit, and wait to see if she was getting more! I thought these were bird retrievers not fisherdogs!! LOL

At one point, she walked all the way out to me even though she was a bit scared; which was slightly over the bottom of her chest, to see if she would get any luckier if she was closer!! I just love that little girl! :dance:
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Population 800 sounds heavenly!!!! Where do I sign up!!!! The country side is stunning and I love the pics!


_OK. Readsboro VT.....we actually have homes up for sale. Come on over!! There's land available in 10 acre lots too if you want to build your own. On the hills (North Hill and south Hill) the minimum lot size is 10 acres. Or you can choose the tiny little village but I wouldn't recommend it. The hills are much better.

My brother-in-law bought 10 acres above us (making the second person to have a home above us) and is in the process of building a log home. The view is incredible and I'll have to grab a pic and post it for you.
_


----------

